# Hypnotherapy Success stories.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0017&p=2#000068


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi nikki, have u tried the expensive tapes that are available? did u find them effective in what way? im not sure if i can afford them right now, but i really do want to try them at some stage. any info would be great.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

They are definately worth the price i paid for them. ï¿½70 they cost and it was worth EVERY PENNY! If you can't afford them all in one go email Mike and he might be able to sort out something for yuo if you are really interested.timelineservices###aol.com


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

how did they help u?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

If you take a look right on the end of the first page of the success thread my story is there!They helped with anxiety related with IBS, and with the symptoms. I am hardly taking anything for it now. So its really helped. It is also very relaxing and im glad ove done it.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks for posting those stories, Nikki. I'm reading through them now. I'm thinking about giving it a shot.


----------



## jacqvdm (May 6, 2003)

What are those tapes? Audiotapes with some of hypnotherapy session?Where can I get them?Jacqueline.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

They, they are tapes or CDs (i would go for CDs) with hypnotherapy sessions on them. You can read more about them from Mike Mahoneys website. You can also Buy them online from his website too.www.ibsaudioprogram100.com


----------



## jacqvdm (May 6, 2003)

Thanks! Interesting... But I don't think it's something for my 'cause it's in English. I wish there was something like that in Dutch...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just fyi on them and if I can help let me know."The introductory and five discrete sessions are as follows:Introduction* Provides detailed information about hypnotherapy, the specific process being used for the audio treatments, and information about IBS.* Acknowledges the physical and psychological combination that characterizes IBS pathology, triggers, and symptoms.* Aims to treat both IBS and the problems in a personï¿½s life that have resulted from IBS, including anxiety, social fears, depression, fatigue, worry.* Sets a stopping point for the emotional drain of IBS; from this point on IBS symptoms will not worsen but will improve. Subconscious begins to be affected and physical changes will follow.* Emphasis on the safe, gentle, non-invasive aspects of therapy and its record as a safe form of treatment for many conditions for many years. First Session* The foundation session. Allows listeners to take the time to reduce their stresses and apprehensions, to become familiar with the hypnotherapy process, and to learn that they are in control at all times.* Offers a gentle introductions to reduce anxieties and emphasize calming thoughts, thus reducing the negative thought patterns which trigger IBS physical responses.* Helps manage IBS symptoms and let users begin to understand the benefits of allowing both mind and body to work together towards the goal.Second Session* Begins to address the subconscious and conscious thoughts which can trigger IBS symptoms.* Teaches users, through creative imagery, to exercise control over these thoughts.* Uses the power of suggestion to enable listeners to learn to control the speed of peristaltic waves of the GI tract, leading to normal bowel movements.* Uses the mind to regulate the body.Third Session* Uses visualization to control the entire digestive process, from start to finish.* Begins to allow user to take control and mentally search for areas within the GI tract where there is IBS pain or discomfort, and then reduce these symptoms while continuing to use positive thoughts.* Negative thoughts should be decreasing and replaced by positive thoughts, which will help develop new coping strategies. Fourth Session* Uses metaphor to help view the journey through IBS as a trip that is nearing an end.* Acknowledges struggles of the past, the many steps the journey has required, and that while there may be a step back occasionally the progression forward will remain.* Acknowledges old thought patterns and allows them to be released; enhances positive thought patterns to achieve continued improvement.* Emphasizes that while memories of old thought patterns may remain, we donï¿½t live in the past. We live in the moment. From this moment on IBS will steadily improve, a sense of order has been reached, and progress will now continue on its own.Fifth Session* Encapsulates positive moments from the five previous sections.* Reaffirms the effects of the program.* Listeners are encouraged to review this session occasionally after the program ends to optimize their positive changes.Of the five sessions, some are listened to once while others are repeated a dozen times. Content and order are both important. The program gives people the structure necessary to allow a progression to the end of IBS in their lives, with the final result of the reintroduction of both previously forbidden foods and stressful activities. These factors are meant to be reintroduced into patientsï¿½ lives in a controlled and structured way, with a subconscious and conscious mindset that prevents the suffering of physical problems from these formerly attack-inducing elements. After the program is concluded, patients are encouraged to listen to the final tape for an additional period of time to ensure the learned processes are embedded into their subconscious."


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

i forgot about those tapes. i bought them a while ago. I found myself not having the patience to sit down and listen to them. do you really do them every day Nikki??


----------



## maxuk (Jul 8, 2003)

jamie, its important to listen to them as instructed, ur mind hates change so it makes excuses for not wanting to listen to the tapes, im sure it explains that in the intro


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes Jamie, i did actually do them everyday. I know how you feel about not having the patients to do it. I had to really force myself sometimes to actually do it. I found myself making excuses to skip a day. The second time i did the program i was much better at doing them and not skipping days. I believe it is to be expected, something to do with the mind.Hold that thought and i will look for some info.Nikki


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Okay, i couldn't find the exact thing i was looking for, but i was rushing through.For more info email Mike Mahoney at timelineservices###aol.com http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001341


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

I am good with sticking to the listening schedule, but I do tend to doze off now and then. ZZZZZZzzzzzz


----------



## Frnchy (Jul 29, 2003)

I have been trying this Hypno therapy for a week now and it seem to work already. But I have been having some headache at first, does any body know if it is related?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Frnchy, I don't think its related. Are you still getting them, if anything it should help to reduce them.How is it going at the moment?If anyone needs help at all let me know.


----------



## kiryakitty (Aug 16, 2003)

I read a few of the success stories, and it's so wonderful to hear. I'm really curious, but I've been diagnosed with IBS-C. Can hypnoptherapy help me?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It should do yes! Check out www.ibsaudioprogram100.com


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump


----------

